

RailsBricks 3 released: Create Rails apps. Faster - nicoschuele
http://railsbricks.net/news/railsbricks-3-is-live

======
nicoschuele
Only two days since it was released and already updated to 3.0.1:
[http://railsbricks.net/news/railsbricks-3-0-1-has-been-
relea...](http://railsbricks.net/news/railsbricks-3-0-1-has-been-released)

------
teilo
This is a two-for one. Not only do you get a framework framework, but a mixed
metaphor to boot!

